
Orbit.js – A standalone library for data access and synchronization - jauco
https://github.com/cerebris/orbit.js
======
kibibu
We really need a library/software name registry of some form.

[http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/orbit.html](http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/orbit.html)

~~~
thatthatis
[domain]-descriptor-[giberish]

In this case: js-synchronized-orbits

Or, renamed for the JavaScript pattern: SynchronizedOrbit.js or orbsync.js

If we all followed this pattern, it would be nice to then have a registry for
[domain]-[giberish] pairs, but really we can get away without one for a very
long time.

A few examples: Django-registration becomes django-registration-valet Django-
Facebook becomes django-facebook-elite Django-zebra becomes django-stripe-
zebra (they have the giberish part but are hard to discover by googling the
problem because they don't have the descriptor)

------
welder
Kinda cool, but an example of when something like this is necessary would be
nice.

The docs should start with: Why do I need this?

~~~
dgeb
Hi, I'm the developer of Orbit, which I created to enable advanced features in
client-side apps such as offline mode, synchronization of local caches, undo /
redo stacks, and ad hoc editing contexts. These features require a systematic
approach to accessing and transforming data in multiple data sources.

Stay tuned - I'm currently working on an introductory blog post as well as
detailed docs and an example app.

 _Edit:_ I just updated the readme with essentially the same use cases I
mentioned above.

~~~
desireco42
Maybe you should consider naming it differently, as my first thought was that
it has something to do with Zurb's Orbit.js

~~~
dgeb
I've had this name and concept kicking around in my head for over two years.
"Orbit" seems a catchy metaphor for effortless relationships between data
sources.

I'd hoped there wouldn't be confusion with a component in such a different
domain (image slider vs. data), but I will consider a rename if that proves to
not be the case.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Fwiw, ZURB's Orbit was my first thought too, and mattdeboard is right that
changing the name will only get harder not easier.

That said, it's probably also the case that most of us will just make note of
the fact that there are two Orbit.js's now and qualify which one we're
referring to when needed.

------
killing_time
Pretty cool stuff! I think it's great that this lib is designed with
extensibility in mind rather than being tightly coupled to any particular data
store. I can see this being very useful for offline sync and reactive UI
projects.

------
rtfeldman
Love it! I actually developed an ad-hoc version of this for use in a personal
project (I was syncing to local IndexedDB, the local browser's Filesystem API,
and a server endpoint), and would have loved to have had this already.

